
Tell HN NYC: bit.ly hackathon this Wednesday - aditya
http://hackabit.com/
======
CrapForceOne
Other url shortening providers are doing fine in the stream, with and without
PowerTwitter. The screenshots I sent to Bit.ly show this. I guess Bit.ly would
rather defame other services like PowerTwitter. Here are the emails:

From: rex@bit.ly on behalf of Support @ Bit.ly (support@bit.ly) Sent: Wed
7/14/10 9:10 PM

What does the screenshots prove? Power Twitter has nothing to do with Bit.ly.
You may want to contact their support, as you state on 2 of the screenshots -
the bit.ly works just fine. In screenshot 2, that is what you state "When link
converters like Power Twitter are turned off" - turn them off if they are
causing issues, contact their support about the issue you are seeing.

As far as the bit.ly goes, you even state they work fine. If somehow this is
still misunderstood, please explain why you believe this is a bit.ly issue. As
of now, there isn't one, and you even state that. Thank you.

On Wed, Jul 14, 2010 at 3:45 PM, I wrote:

    
    
        Dear Shahzad Chaudhri, Andrew Cohen, Jehiah Czebotar, Richard DiMartino, Todd Levy, Hilary Mason, Michael Richman, Jay Ridgeway, and Gregory Tomlinson,
    
        Since you were unable to realize the fact that Bitly has been hacked, I spent my lunch time putting together screen shots illustrating your inability to grasp what is going on with your service.
    
        You owe me a sandwich.

------
jyu
Slightly off topic: Is there a good place to view upcoming start up events in
NYC?

~~~
apgwoz
Lots of tech events in NYC use Meetup (<http://meetup.com>) -- it's free to
join, search, use/attend, but you pay to organize your own.

------
lallysingh
I love a good hackathon; how bit.ly-related does our project have to be to fit
in?

~~~
aditya
They don't have to be bit.ly related at all:
[http://blog.bit.ly/post/786142591/celebrate-2-years-of-
bit-l...](http://blog.bit.ly/post/786142591/celebrate-2-years-of-bit-ly-at-
our-hack-a-bit-hackathon)

------
endtime
Is it poor form to show up late? I might be able to stop by, but not at
6:30...

~~~
toddml
Our doors are open until 11:30, so feel free to drop by anytime before we
close up the office.

------
jani
LIC "Life Insurance Corporation of India" hi lic policy prapose in trast
parsan contact. jbasha_sk@yahoo.com

------
maxstoller
I'll be there. Is there any sort of schedule or is it just open hacking?

------
CrapForceOne
Bitly is run by a brown robot.

